# shampoo recomendation



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I looked at all your links and only recognize Hartz- which I wouldn't use ...dawn d.w liquid is likely better.... so just for the heck of it I would try the Trixie oatmeal if it were me. If you can order out of the states, we can make lots of lists!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Please stay away from Hartz.

I was a dog show once and talking to the people showing Great Pyreneeses, and they used Dawn or Ivory dish detergent and then rinsed with white vinegar.


----------



## nora.helmy (Sep 27, 2016)

*find your needs*

we can found you needs from Food /Accessories / Shampoo, with a lot of kinds of food on 
http://petsprof.com/


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dish detergent if too harsh for a dogs skin, (in my opinion). Dawn is a greese cutter....it will strip any natural oils. Can you imagine getting dish soap in your eyes?
I like Paul Mitchell tearless shampoo for puppies. Smells wonderful, rinses very easy and you only need to use a small amount. Good Luck!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I also like Paul Mitchell. I use John Paul tea tree shampoo for dogs. I used the puppy shampoo when Bailey was a puppy. I would also stay away from Hartz. I don't know if you can order John Paul products for delivery where you are. They are available online.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We use the Martha Stuart puppy shampoo. Still have the same bottle we got when we brought her home 1.5 years ago. It makes her so soft and shiny.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I use Earthbath products, because they are mild, non-toxic and sulfate free. 

I would avoid Hartz products. 

You can always use a gentle human shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Earthbath shampoo and wipes here too.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Earthbath! I love their puppy shampoo and their oatmeal conditioner. My husband and I have even started using them on our own hair! I contacted the company and asked if they would be ok for humans and they stated that the owner of the company uses them!

My hair has never been so soft!


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

I would be interested in knowing why so many discourage using Hartz. What have I missed in the last 9 years?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

There have been numerous problems over the years with Hartz products. I, personally, would never use anything made by this company. There have been deaths and injuries to pets which were bathed in their flea and tick shampoos as well as to pets whose owners used their flea collars. You can do a Google search of Hartz dog shampoos or you can look at the following website: HartzVictims.org
It is up to each person to decide what products they use on their dogs. I prefer to error on the side of caution and as a result I will not use any products made by Hartz.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The OP didn't have any real choices, which was why I said Dawn dw liquid before Hartz. If he'd had any of the nice shampoos we have here, there'd be a ton to choose from!
Hartz- not a good company to support imo- they have way too many "issues" and we have way too many wonderful choices that are good for the coat/skin. Dee, you are going to go to Atlanta end of next month? The Isle ofDogs booth will be there, as will others. Take plenty of cash!!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

danoon58 said:


> Earthbath! I love their puppy shampoo and their oatmeal conditioner. My husband and I have even started using them on our own hair! I contacted the company and asked if they would be ok for humans and they stated that the owner of the company uses them!
> 
> My hair has never been so soft!


I've totally thought about doing this! I think you have just inspired me! I use the puppy shampoo and the oatmeal conditioner too!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the Chris Christensen shampoos - either Day to Day or my new favorite Fair Advantage.


----------

